# distinguishing similar species (ID questions)



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 15, 2009)

ok, I have a few ID's that I am not 100% sure on, could I have some help from some experts, I do not want guesses, I want people who actually have seen this stuff in the wild and know how to tell the difference to help me.

first pic is a dragon, either Amphibolurus nobbi coggeri or Amphibolurus muricatus, but I am not sure, I am hopeless with the dragons they all look so similar

second is a dtella, either gehyra variegata or gehyra dubia, but I did no check the toes as I know this is a way to distinguish them, is there any other way? sometimes they look a bit different so it makes it easier, but this looks like both. it is in its day colour, was found under some tarp, so it makes it harder to tell by the colour...

3rd is either Amphibolurus nobbi coggeri or Amphibolurus muricatus, I am leaning towards a nobbi coggeri but am not 100% sure, what features should I be using to seperate them?

next is what I think is Strophurus williamsi, but have seen a lot of photos online which are intermedius and look the same, with same amounts of spine rows, so can someone give me an accurate number of rows, that each have as I am getting confused.

next is either morethia boulengeri or menetia greyii, leaning towards boulengerii but I am not sure, I have heard menetia greyii have 4 toes, is that true? 

last I am not sure whether it is A. nobbi nobbi or A. nobbi coggeri, how do I go about splitting these two?

last is either menetia greyii or morethia boulengerii, I have no idea, again, how do I split these

thanks.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 15, 2009)

last 2


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 15, 2009)

here are locations, no more detail or closer exact locations sorry, can PM you with then maybe, depending who you are.

1 east side of warrumbungle mountains
2 western side of warrumbungle mountains
3 western side of warrumbungle mountains
4 warrumbungle national park
5 western side of warrumbungle mountains
6 between merriwa and dunedoo
7 between merriwa and dunedoo


----------



## eipper (Nov 17, 2009)

1 A. n. coggeri
2 G variegata
3 A. muricatus
4 S. williamsi
5 M boulengeri
6 A. nobbi coggeri
7 M. boulengeri

Ryan buccal colouration is good for spliting jacky's and nobby's

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Serpentes (Nov 17, 2009)

Mr Eipper,
Why A.n. coggeri?
Ta.


----------

